# The Duke of Lancaster



## Captain Sensible (Nov 24, 2007)

Take a look at the updated web site
www.dukeoflancaster.net


They are talking to the owners of the ship and will tell the true story of the Duke of Lancaster


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Let's hope they can get somewhere with it.

Good luck to them in their efforts.

Jonty


----------



## Captain Sensible (Nov 24, 2007)

The web site has been updated with previously unseen photo's

www.dukeoflancaster.net


----------



## Captain Sensible (Nov 24, 2007)

The site has been updated again.

The mystery deepens


----------



## Captain Sensible (Nov 24, 2007)

The latest update
They now seem to be getting somewhere


----------



## Captain Sensible (Nov 24, 2007)

Another update.
Real progress this time.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah! Shame their grammar isn't so good though!!


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

It makes no sense, that site! It bangs on about child abuse and the council - but what are the flamin' plans for her?

I think they need an editor!

Jonty


----------



## Captain Sensible (Nov 24, 2007)

I think you will find it is worth the wait.
Even with bad grammar!


----------



## Captain Sensible (Nov 24, 2007)

At Last The Story Is About To Be Told !


----------



## Captain Sensible (Nov 24, 2007)

Ddraigmor/ or Jonty maybe you can help.

We are looking for photo's of The Duke of Lancaster that have not been seen before, to put on the web site.

John Rowley who owns the ship seems to recall that one of the tugs that assisted in bringing the ship into Llanerch-y-mor was the Afon Las. I notice from a previous thread that you where once a crew member of that tug.
Would you know of anyone who took photo's of that day.

Maybe anyone reading this can help.

Cheers


----------



## Captain Sensible (Nov 24, 2007)

OOPS Sorry the story so far has been told in the wrong sequense of events

The sites obviously run by amateurs


----------



## Captain Sensible (Nov 24, 2007)

The latest update at www.dukeoflancaster.net puts an end to the myth that she is set in concrete


----------



## Captain Sensible (Nov 24, 2007)

It has just been announced that the owners of the Duke of Lancaster are getting quotes from engineers for restoration of the ship.
There is a livley debate going on at the Duke of Lancaster facebook site accessible throught www.dukeooflancaster.net


----------

